# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours rules

## maxxy

*1*
When angry, head over to the Water hole and shoot some darts at the board beside the counter. This is a very important rule to follow and every resident at the street obeys it.
*2*
Make sure you leave your door, back gate, and front gate unlocked at all times. We think it's important that neighbours and guests are allowed to come onto your property at all times without permission. 
*3*
When disaster strikes, please follow these steps. The more you do it, the better you'll get at it.
Step one: Pull a face that represents your emotion. These faces HAVE to last at least 10 seconds.
Step two: Whether you're in a burning building or a shoot-out, run into the building and ignore Police rules.
Step three: Wait at least 15 minutes before calling the Emergency department. This builds suspense, just do it.
*4*
If some random stranger wants to work at your facility, whether it be a hospital, Cafe, etc, let them. When they ask, they are automatically fully employed and can do whatever their hearts desire.
*Enjoy your stay at Ramsey Street!*  :Searchme:

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2015), eni294 (06-05-2016), LollyCarpenter (20-11-2015)

----------

